
Show HN: The first simple app I built is the one I use everyday - jontonti
https://jtontiwith.github.io/RRscheduler/
======
jontonti
Funny enough, the first simple app that I built is still the one I use most
often. It's a simple day scheduler that pulls in events from Meetup and
Eventbrite as "rewards" for scheduling responsibilities. Here's the code (be
gentle, it's the first thing I wrote back in the day)
[https://github.com/jtontiwith/RRscheduler](https://github.com/jtontiwith/RRscheduler)
I am always looking for opportunities to help! jtonti@gmail.com

